# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kibla - Meka Qendra e Tokës

## Sefedini_PZ

Kerkoni ne programin Google Earth fjalet Qibla, Makkah dhe do ta shihni se ky program e verteton qe Kibla ne Meke eshte qendra e planetit tone!

Ja dhe fotografia e marre nga ky program:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Kerkoni ne programin Google Earth fjalet Qibla, Makkah dhe do ta shihni se ky program e verteton qe Kibla ne Meke eshte qendra e planetit tone!
> 
> Ja dhe fotografia e marre nga ky program:





Cfare rendesie ka kjo?

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Fotografi Interesante !!!!

----------


## Sefedini_PZ

Meka qendra e tokës.
Prof. Dr. Zaglul En- Nexhari sqaroi se Mekeja e ndritshme është qendër e tokës së thatë. Këtë e dëshmoi dhe vërtetoi sipas të arriturave studimeve dhe të arriturave që bëri dijetari Husejn Kemaludin gjatë përpjekjeve të tija pëtr të bërë përcaktimin e kibles për namaz nga qytetet kryesore të botës. Gjatë hulumtimeve të tija ai arriti të konstatoj se Mekja është epiqendra dhe zemra e rrethit në duke përfshirë shatë kontinentet.
Profesor Nexhari sinjalizoi se vendet të cilat marrin pjesë me Meken në të njëjtin meridian plotësisht pajtohen me gjilpërën magnetike në Bosul duke treguar polin e vërtetë të veriut që e përcakton ylli polar.
Më pas dijetari në fjalë sqaroi se kjo donë të thotë se nuk ekziston asnjë mundësi për devijimin magnetik të meridianit nga drejtimi i Mekes, përderisa në të gjitha meridianët tjera ekzistojnë këto devijime përfshirë këtu edhe meridianin e Greniçit, ngase në meridianin e Greniçit bëhet devijimi i gjilpërës magnetike për 5.8 shkallë në drejtim të perëndimit. Profesor Nexhari gjithashtu sinjalizoi se anglezët në kohën e okupimeve i kishin imonuar me forcë botës për përdorimin e llogaris së kohës sipas Greniçit, andaj edhe pse okupmet përfunduan gjurmët e saja ngelën.
Profesor doktor Jahja Veziri, profesor i ndërtimtarisë në universitetin e Kajros dhe njëkohësisht anëtar i qendrës botërore për mrekullitë Kur’anore në Kur’an dhe sunet, në këtë konferencë paraqiti studimin e tij ku bënte përcaktimin preciz të drejtimeve drejt Mekes (Kibles) nga qytetet kryesore në botë duke përdorur kompjuterin, duke e përforcuar me numra se Mekja është qendra e të gjitha kontinenteve.
Kurse Dr. Ahmed Alij Bedevij, ekspert për dridhjet e tokës dhe drejtor i qendrës për zbërthime atomike dhe për hulumtime astronomike dhe gjeofizike në Egjipt sqaroi pozicionin e Mekës rreth dridhjeve të tokës. Ai sqaroi se specifika gjeologjike i mundëson asaj që atje tërmetet të jenë shumë të rralla saqë nuk mbahen mend, e kjo ndodhë si rezultat i zinxhirit të kodrave që e mbrojnë ate nga tërmeti.

Kopjuar nga tema: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=102409

----------


## fisniku-student

> oj lop o mzat a e di ti se polet ndryshojn koh mas kohe 
> 
> o te hengert dreqi trut e lopes te hangert


Lol pse punon ne ndonje Ferm Lopesh dhe aty i thurr vargje lopeve,nuk do te thote se duhet te sillesh edhe ketu njejt aman.

-----

Tema eshte interesante dhe quditem se si e marrin mbrapsht kete disa dhe madje japin fore te Nastradin Hoxhes.

A nuk e shifni ju ne foto se mesi gjendet mu ne mes te siperfaqes tokesore.

----------


## Vista

Shkoni luni lojra andej te komuniteti Katolik , ketu eshte tjeter nenforum.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> gostivar ti pate naj hall shoki?
> 
> derrin maje per veti bac
> 
> ty t'pakten sta kam ba borxh naj her
> 
> 
> ATY SKA PUN PELQIMI KA PUN INJORANCE, KUR DEBILAT JAN PA KUFI SKE CA TE BASH DO OFENDOSH
> 
> ...


Derjansi pik se pari une nuk e mbroj Sefednin, por ama ne kete ceshtje faji eshte i JOTI!!!!!! Ti nga shkaku se nuk te pelqej ajo qe  kishte shkruar Sefedini, e ofendove me fjale te rende. 
Pse a nuk pate mundesi ti japish pergjigje pa perdoruar ate fjale a ?!!!

GV_USA

----------


## projekti21_dk

[QUOTE=fisniku-student;2293286]
Tema eshte interesante dhe quditem se si e marrin mbrapsht kete disa dhe madje japin fore te *Nastradin Hoxhes.*

QUOTE]


hahahahaha. ma kujtove nimend ni fore t Nastradinit.
Del Nastradini em magar edhe po e vesin Nastradin a e din ku asht mesi i dyjes.
Po tha Nastardin qitu ku asht magari jem. Mos besofshi matne.

----------


## extreme

ahahahaha puna e budallve bre . Gjithkun munet me kon qendra e tokes nqofse matet qishtu qysh o mat meka  :buzeqeshje:   toka osht ni sfer e rumullakt ku qendren prej ni pike ne ni pik tjeter munesh me e gjet prej kahit dush  :buzeqeshje:  .


Safedin pz qe je i interesum ta Vizatoj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zëu_s

> Kerkoni ne programin Google Earth fjalet Qibla, Makkah dhe do ta shihni se ky program e verteton qe Kibla ne Meke eshte qendra e planetit tone!





> Pastaj, profeti Muhammed s.a.v.s. ka thene: "Meka eshte kerthiza (mesi) e Botes" ju pelqeu apo jo kjo juve, kjo eshte e verteta!





> Meka qendra e tokës.
> 
> Prof. Dr. Zaglul En- Nexhari sqaroi se Mekeja e ndritshme është qendër e tokës ... bla bla bla


Ne fakt te tjeret treguan shum mire se ku eshte qendra e nje sfere/topi ... 

... mirpo nese guxojme ta marim para syshe qe toka sillet gjithmone njejt ne boshtin e vet, atehere:

 

ne kohen e Muhametit dhe ne ditet e sotme, gjithkund ne kete vi te kuqe mund te jete "qendra e tokes", dhe siç shihet shum mire, Meka eshte ..................... pak ma lart a ? 

Por une prap po thom mere ni top n'dore e gjaja midisin apo qendren, dhe hajde kallxona neve ku e paska kthizen.




> O injoranta ...


hahhahahahahahahahahahha



Ps.: Vallahi une po habitna qysh nuk po iu vjen inati me i rrejt e me i ba budalle dikush kaq leht.

----------


## ABytyqi

Nes nj gur i rrumbullaket sjllet pa bosht dhe pa e mbajt askush ather ,ktu mendoj se paraqet token dhe mesin e saj.
Toka nuk esht e rrumbullaket dhe vija si bie ne mes,ket mund tja thuash ndonje thmije parashkollor,ketu sesht Bazament i tokes dhe ndoshta dhe rruga ku njerzit duhet te ndaahen te kqinjet ne mes te tokes te miret do te kthehen jetes,po jo ne kt tok s kjo tok do t behet varr i pa vdekshum i kriminelav dhe mos besimtarv ku 70 her ne dit do te vdesin si denim i fyrjev dhe i mosbesimit nè zot.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Nes nj gur i rrumbullaket sjllet pa bosht dhe pa e mbajt askush ather ,ktu mendoj se paraqet token dhe mesin e saj.
> Toka nuk esht e rrumbullaket dhe vija si bie ne mes,ket mund tja thuash ndonje thmije parashkollor,ketu sesht Bazament i tokes dhe ndoshta dhe rruga ku njerzit duhet te ndaahen te kqinjet ne mes te tokes te miret do te kthehen jetes,po jo ne kt tok s kjo tok do t behet varr i pa vdekshum i kriminelav dhe mos besimtarv ku 70 her ne dit do te vdesin si denim i fyrjev dhe i mosbesimit nè zot.


manipulimi i njerzve permes kercnimeve dhe friksimeve si keto me lart ka qene gjithmone specialitet i religjioneve. Mirpo sot keto pallavra i bejne pershtypje vetem femijeve parashkollore.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

E cka ka rendesi nese Meka eshte qendra e Botes.

----------


## arberbarca

nu them asgje per ket foto por kam lexuar qe qendra gravitacionale e tokes eshte pikerish ne mek!!!

----------


## extreme

> Ne fakt te tjeret treguan shum mire se ku eshte qendra e nje sfere/topi ... 
> 
> ... mirpo nese guxojme ta marim para syshe qe toka sillet gjithmone njejt ne boshtin e vet, atehere:
> 
>  
> 
> ne kohen e Muhametit dhe ne ditet e sotme, gjithkund ne kete vi te kuqe mund te jete "qendra e tokes", dhe siç shihet shum mire, Meka eshte ..................... pak ma lart a ? 
> 
> Por une prap po thom mere ni top n'dore e gjaja midisin apo qendren, dhe hajde kallxona neve ku e paska kthizen.
> ...



ahahahhaha valla haj me dej e haj . Njejt si me thon per ni automobil qe ai so automobil po osht tavolin pune ahahah jaa as muu hiq sum  hin nkry qysh besojn njerzit kaq verbrisht kshtu :|

----------


## _Mersin_

Shikojeni kete se eshte interesante

Shqip





Anglisht

----------


## paridi26

po sikur toka te mos jete krejtesisht e rrumbulaket ,ndryshon gje?

----------


## Milkway

Zeus  nuk guxon globin tredimensional ta paraqitesh ne rrafsh sepse perfshin gabime te shumta ne paraqitje .

----------


## mesia4ever

E keni perzi fene me gjeografi, e evolucionistet e perzine me biologji, ju deshtoi, po ju deshton edhe juve najkah :buzeqeshje:

----------


## paridi26

> E keni perzi fene me gjeografi, e evolucionistet e perzine me biologji, ju deshtoi, po ju deshton edhe juve najkah


po po kurse ty te kan mesu qe toka eshte e sheshte dhe mbahet ne kurrizin e nje elefanti

----------

